# Thinking of selling my buon vino filter for this..



## rshosted (Dec 26, 2006)

I have been reading a few other forums and ran across something I have never read about here. It is a vacuum bottle filler and filter. It is expensive, but considering you get a filler and filter for less than $300 it might be a good idea for me..... Of course I already got a buon vino filter and gravity filler....

Here are the links for the Enolmatic Anyone with some knowlege would be very welcome here

Enolmatic site 1

Another Enolmatic random site 2

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a few of the bigger ones. JUST KIDDING! If you do sell the Buono
a few months from now post it up here as I might be interested by then.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 26, 2006)

I read the link and was seriously considering ordering one. I then saw the price of the filters and said no way. After reading another vendor site that sold them I see that the filter pads are washable and reusable. Interesting. Will now have to mull it over again and again. I will have to get some feedback from current owners. I have never been a big fan of my Mini-Jet. I may have a Mini-Jet for sale or trade as well in the near future.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

What is it that you dont like about the mini-jet you guys as I am interested in one eventually.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 26, 2006)

Honestly, nothing. In fact u can buy my piece of crap er, minijet. Just kidding.





I have had a problem with the pump speed of the minijet. I am kind of a horsepower freak. I like to have power. So to have a pump that needs a rest after every carboy turns me off. I have had good luck with the minijet (granted I have only used it 4-5 times). But to have a bottle filler that filters at the same time (when both would be over 400'ish) so cheap is a good idea if you are going to buy both. 
in short: the minijet is relatively affordable and functional. Though, at times I wish I had bought the bigger filter. Needed? No, not really. wanted? Yeah sure. oh oh oh (grunting man voice)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont think so Tim!


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

do you have an ENOL yet? kathy


----------



## rshosted (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't gotten one yet. But I have been thinking this entire month of getting one. I just need to be pushed a little (maybe havine 50 gallons of wine to bottle soon will help)


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

you will enjoy the ease of bottle filling, We just made a mistake on not degassing properly. Had bubbles in the wine after bottling. Oh well learning the hard way. kathy


----------



## rshosted (Mar 27, 2007)

Kathy, do you have a Enolmatic? If so, can't you use it to help degas?


----------



## Coaster (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the Super Jet and it is nicer than the mini jet but significantly bigger. In hind sight I should have gone with the Enolmatic since I also bought an electric filler. I like both of them but one package would have been easier/smaller to handle/store and remove one of the steps (for me anyway) in bottling.The filters are washable which is a plus. Also, if you are willing to invest the money, you can have up to 3 in line filters to filter consecutively thus saving re-filtering (if needed). 








I am convinced my filter helps with degassing and would assume a similar 1 micron filter would also help.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know if it degasses-can anyone help me with this? kathy


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

How do you get the filler to degass? kathy


----------



## Grant (Mar 27, 2007)

Is filtering required? I just rack it a couple of time and have had very clear wine on all batches so far. I do like the idea of the bottle filler though.


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

I have never filtered wine, if it is not clear then I let it sit for longer, after I have racked it. My only experience with non clear was a batch of Strawberry. I bottled it thinking it would clear up. It did after months and there was sediment in the bottom of the bottle. When I open the bottles I am careful how I pour or use it in a Sangria receipe with fruit-really good.This hides the wine impurities.
It is better to let it sit in the carboy longer and do its thing there than in the bottle. Just love seeing all of those bottles lined up and all pretty. 
The filler is wonderful. I sould get a commision for all the times I have said that. kathy
Making wine is so much fun-it is amazing how many friends you have all of a sudden!!!


----------



## rshosted (Mar 27, 2007)

the enolmatic is a filler, but it works off of vacuum. If you use the vacuum it creates attached to a carboy, it would help to degass (like a brake degasser). Though, I do not know how much vacuum it will actually pull.

So Kathy, just confirm, you ARE using an Enolmatic, right?


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

yes it is an enomatic. kathy


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

spelling of it is enolmatic, yes. kathy
we got air in out wine because of impatience, not waiting long enough and not degassing properly, thought it was the unit but it was opperator error!!! this hobby is so much fun and a lot of learning. kathy


----------



## geocorn (Mar 27, 2007)

I have not carried the enolmatic as none of my distributors has it available for sale. Crosby used to, but discontinued it. I think the cost drives a lot of people away. I have one and will drag it out at the next bottling party. Will post pictures and feedback.


----------



## Coaster (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know if a filler can degas (unless you can hook it up like rshosted said and can use the vacuum on a carboy). A filter, on the other hand, can help with degassing by forcing the wine thru the pads. 


Is filtering required? I don't think it is required. But I filter all my wines (and I do mostly whites). I like the brilliance that I get after I filter. I also use a slightly longer schedule than most kits call for, often leaving my kits in carboys to age (and clear/degass further)for a few months. I store my bulk wine at ~70 because I have no other place to store it. If I exceed 2 months, I rack. I even leave my Island Mist kits in thecarboy anywhere fromseveral weeks to two months (but I never rack these for extra storage time beyondtwo months unless I have a clearing problem). Filtering will not clear a cloudy wine, time and/or fining and/or cold stabilization will (in most cases, there are some wines that cannot be cleared for several reasons). Filtering is useful for polishing a wine and for sterilizing a wine. I am also convinced it helpsremove any residual CO2.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 30, 2007)

I can vouch that filtering will not always remove residual CO2. I filter all of my wines since after my first kit. I have had CO2 issues a time or two even with filtering. I have a Mini-Jet and always use the #2 filter pad.


Smurfe


----------



## rshosted (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, I broke down finally and purchased the Enolmatic. I have not yet recieved it. I ordered the filler without the filter assembly. I realized I could get it later and save some initial money on the purchase by just getting the bottle filler. That and I don't really filter most of my wines. 

When I get it I'll take some pictures to show what it is all about.


----------



## Coaster (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratz on the new toy. My filler broke this weekend in the middle of 180 bottles. Luckily I had help in for the weekend (my brother and sister in-law) and they helped me hand fill the rest of the bottles off the spigot of the primary bucket. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2007)

Things always break in the middle of a job and that reminds me that I
should get another bottle filler before I run into this disaster myself!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## kathy (Apr 9, 2007)

I am very excited that you will have an ENOmatic. When will you be using it for the first time? Please let me know how your bottling goes. We are bottling this week. I will definately make sure it is properly degasseed. How long do you recommend stirring it? I have a Pinot, Shiraz, Gewurztraminer, and a Red Zin from fresh grapes, and beer to bottle this week. 25 gallons in all. We will be busy. Love this job!!! kathy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2007)

Until your arms fall off!




Are
we talking with a power drill attachment or spoon. It all depends on
the amount of gas in the wine but with a drill attachment I would say
about 6 to 8 minutes, by hand I would say I have no idea and dont
recommend it as with 25 gallons you will be crying the next day!


----------



## rshosted (Apr 11, 2007)

Just thought I would give you all and update, But I started a new thread to make it easer to read:

<a href="http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3265&amp;PID=44619#44619" target="_blank">http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3265&amp;PID=44619#44619
</a>


----------

